# Update. Lady, Cricket, Gabe and I!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok I know I keep promising to not disappear but my goodness two dogs and a baby sure keep you on your toes. 
We are all doing great. For those of you who still remember me.  
Lady just turned 6 as the wonderful wilfboy always remembers. And Cricket is really settling down now that she is 2.5 she was even allowed to sleep in bed with us 3 times so far this week! Looks like there will be no more crate for our girl. Gabe is now 6 months old and doing just great! He LOVES the dogs. Laughs at them every day and gets covered in kisses. Now for the important update....pictures!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

And I completely forgot to add....UK keep your fingers crossed. We are trying to plan a visit!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ladies eyelashes are AMAZING!!! Cricket is as cute as ever.  Gabe looks such a sweet baby. Looks like his hair is getting wavy. Thanks for the update. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It sure has been. I will do better keeping in the loop.  

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What lovely photos, can't believe Gabe is 6 months already, the girls look so lovely with him, what a lovely family, lucky you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know! 6 months went by fast! I'm going to blink and he will be off to university 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!
Gabe is gorgeous :love-eyes:
Lady might have the longest eye lashes - but Cricket surely has the largest eyes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Marzi! Cricket and Gabe both know how to work those eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow - :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::baby2:
I'm rarely on here - but I'm glad I've not missed this post!!
Gabe is stunningly beautiful - cherish every moment - age 4 & the attitude kicks in!! 
Cricket has the loveliest face with the biggest eyes,
And lady's eyelashes leave me speechless - surely she's a record breaker by now??
I hope you are all well and enjoying family life xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of all  Gabe is growing up very nicely indeed  and the dogs look fab and very happy with their family addition


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe thank you so much everyone. We are very happy. Lady has not broken the record yet due to a groomer mishap that left a very pregnant me in tears when it happened. They are now about 8 months post chop. I will have to measure and see where she falls now. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful pictures . Beautiful poos but the most gorgeous , scrumptious baby boy ever, the sweetest natured little Angel .
Oh and you forgot a photo .......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh no my photobucket isn't working !


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What? Which photo? Sort out the bucket  you can't keep us hanging like that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah I did? Which one? One with his aunt wilfboy? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeyyy, what a beautiful, beautiful boy x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pretty, gorgeous ladies too x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Absolutely!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Mo!! I finally was able to log back on and what do I see??? A BEAUTIFUL baby boy with all those curls!!! How precious! And those poos! LOVELY!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe Nanci. Thank you so much. I sure love my little family.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Mo! I sign in and see your beautiful family. You are truly blessed. Take care my lovely lady.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe thank you darlin!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------

